# [User-Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 vs. Noctua NH-D14 Doppelturmkühler Vergleich



## Mr.joker (26. April 2012)

*[User-Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 vs. Noctua NH-D14 Doppelturmkühler Vergleich*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*


*Einleitung*
*(Technische) Daten*
*Eindrücke*
*Montage*
*Lüfter*
*Testumgebung*
*Testergebnisse - Temperaturen*
*Fazit*
*Schlussbemerkungen*
*Einleitung*

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen zu meinem kleinen High-End Doppelturmkühler Vergleich!

Ich bekam die Gelegenheit und erhielt einen der brandneuen BQ Dark Rock Pro 2. Diesen möchte ich euch hier vorstellen und einem ersten Vergleichstest unterziehen.
Wer böte sich dafür besser an, als ein guter alter Bekannter namens Noctua NH-D14 (den ich zufällig auch schon mein Eigen nenne! ). Die Bekanntheit und Eigenschaften dieses Kühlers, der seiner Zeit quasi zur Referenz wurde, setze ich jetzt einfach mal voraus und vertiefe das nicht weiter.

Die Marke Be Quiet! gehört zur Listan GmbH und Co. KG und ist in Deutschland ansässig (wenngleich auf der Produktverpackung klein die Aufschrift "Made in China" zu finden ist). Zu namhafter Größe verhalfen dem Unternehmen in den letzten Jahren vor allem die qualitativ stets hochwertiger werdenden Netzteile, sowie Gehäuselüfter (Silent Wings), die ihrem Namen alle Ehre machen.

Der Dark Rock Pro 2 ist nun das Produkt-Update des Dark Rock Pro C1. Unter anderem mit diesem Kühler, angesiedelt im High-End Bereich, stieg Be Quiet! vor ca. einem Jahr in den CPU-Kühlermarkt ein. Einer der Hauptunterschiede zum Vorgänger ist ein neuer 135 mm Lüfter in der Mitte, statt wie bisher eines 120ers. Dazu bietet der DRP2 nun auch LGA-2011 Sockelunterstützung.

Zur Navigation in diesem Test: Das Menü ist quasi interaktiv, ihr könnt also über das Inhaltsverzeichnis direkt zu den verschiedenen Punkten springen und über die Einblendungen rechts am Rand "zurück zum Anfang" gelangen (zumindest sollte das eigentlich funktionieren!). Die kleineren gerahmten Fotos sind Vorschaubilder und man gelangt durch Daraufklicken zum Foto in größerer Auflösung.

Ich wünsche viel Spaß beim Lesen! 

zurück zum Anfang​
*(Technische) Daten*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Preisvergleich
Herstellerseite

zurück zum Anfang​
*Eindrücke*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Der Kühler kommt in einem edel anmutenden Karton im Be Quiet! typischen Design, fast komplett schwarz gehalten.
Der Inhalt ist solide und passgenau verpackt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
An Zubehör liegt in einer Schachtel Montagematerial/-anleitung und eine kleine Spritze mit Wärmeleitpaste bei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden, aber ich glaube, man kann sagen: Der Dark Rock Pro 2 ist auf jeden Fall was für Ästheten!
Die komplett dunkel vernickelte Oberfläche und die schwarzen Lüfter erwecken einen äußerst edlen Eindruck - ein optisches Highlight!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Weitere Ansichten:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


In Blasrichtung der Lüfter sind die Lamellen aufgezackt und nach innen hin etwas mehr ausgespart, was den Luftströmungseigenschaften zugute kommen soll. Ähnlich kennen wir das auch vom NH-D14.

Was mir beim Hantieren für die Fotos direkt auffiel: Ein paar Lamellen hatten sich offenbar schon nur durchs Anfassen/Hin- und Hersetzen des Kühlers verbogen. Man kann diese aber meistens auch mit etwas Geschick wieder gerade biegen! 
Die Materialsteifigkeit ist nicht so gut wie bei Noctua, was zum Teil der fehlenden Ineinanderverhakung der Lamellen geschuldet sein dürfte (Noctua verhakt die Lamellen jeweils sechs Mal durchgängig pro Turm). Es besteht zwar auf jeweils einer Seite (pro Kühlturm) eine schmale Abbiegung nach oben, aber diese wirkt nur stützend auf die nächste Lamelle und ist nicht verhakt. 
Zur Materialstärke habe ich keine Aussagen seitens des Herstellers und ich möchte hierüber auch nicht mutmaßen. Ein Instrument für eine entsprechend genaue Messung fehlt mir.

Die Heatpipeenden finden ihren Abschuss unter schwarzen Kappen, welche wiederum 2,5 mm durch in den Deckel gestanzte Löcher ragen. So bildet die gesamte Deckelkonstruktion einen sauberen Abschluss und lässt den Kühler kompakt erscheinen.

zurück zum Anfang​
*Montage*

Der Kühlerboden ist CNC gefräst und über die lange Seite minimal konvex geformt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Montage erfolgt mittels Rückplattenverschraubung. Wenn man also nicht einen passenden Ausschnitt im Mainboardtray hat, kommt man nicht umhin, das Mainboard auszubauen. Dafür hat man - gerade bei einem Boliden dieser Gewichtsklasse - die festere und sichere Montagevariante gegenüber Pushpin.
Die Verschraubung erfolgt von hinten. Das folgende Bild soll dies (Beispiel LGA-775) andeuten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Rückplatte wird von hinten auf das Mainboard gelegt und die vier langen Schrauben hindurchgesteckt. Auf der anderen Seite werden dann vier Abstandhalter seitwärts an die Schrauben geklickt. So erhält die Konstruktion auch eine erste Stabilität.
Die zwei auf dem Foto zu sehenden Metallbügel werden dann von unten (mit den kleinen Schrauben) an den Kühlerboden geschraubt. Dann wird der Kühler auf die CPU aufgesetzt und die Schrauben von hinten eingedreht.
Soweit die Theorie.

In der Praxis besteht der etwas heikle Schritt im Aufsetzen des Kühlers auf der einen Seite, während man auf der anderen Seite die Schrauben eindrehen muss.
Da ich einen passenden Ausschnitt im Mainbordtray habe, brauchte ich das Mainboard nicht ausbauen. Um den Kühler aufzusetzen, entschied ich mich dann doch, das Gehäuse noch einmal kurz auf die Seite zu legen. Man muss nur einmal genau Augenmaß nehmen, dann hört man auch schon, wie die Schrauben in den Löchern "einrasten". Den Kühler mit der einen Hand festhaltend, richtete ich mit der anderen Hand das Gehäuse langsam auf. Dann schraubte ich die Schrauben möglichst über Kreuz mit dem Schraubendreher (nicht im Lieferumfang) an.
Klingt vielleicht etwas abenteuerlich, klappte aber gut! Und durch die direkte Vierpunktverschraubung hält der Kühler absolut fest. Dennoch bilde ich mir ein, wäre die "kontrolliertere" Montage die des Noctua. Zumal es noch etwas komplizierter werden dürfte, wenn man am ausgebauten Mainboard montieren muss und dieses auch noch irgendwie in Position halten muss.

Für AMD Systeme gilt wie meistens: Der Kühler ist leider nicht in alle Richtungen frei ausrichtbar.

Lüftermontage/-demontage:

An dieser Stelle ein erster kleiner Kritikpunkt:
Als ich die Lüfter für die Fotos demontierte, fiel mir auf, dass diese mittels der Drahtklemmen sehr fest auf den Kühler gespannt sind. Das betrifft in erster Linie den 135er Lüfter. Es gelang mir nur mit Mühe, die Drahtbügel zu lösen. Und es kostete mich noch mehr Kraft und Fingerfertigkeit, den Lüfter wieder zu montieren. Auf dem einen oder anderen Foto kann man erkennen, dass dies auch schon erste minimale Spuren am Kühler hinterließ.
(Beim Noctua NH-D14, welcher ein ebensolches Drahtbügel-Befestigungssystem verwendet, klappt das besser! Das mag daran liegen, dass die Lüfter auf relativ dicken Silikonstreifen aufliegen und dadurch besser nachbeben können.)
Einmal richtig montiert, sitzen die Lüfter dann aber auch bombenfest und können nicht mehr verrutschen.

Im folgenden Bild sieht man, dass theoretisch sogar Platz gewesen wäre für einen 140er Lüfter in der Mitte. Denn durch die Montage von hinten gibt es auf/über dem Kühlerboden keine störenden Verschraubungsmechanismen. Durch Verwendung eines 140er Lüfters könnten aber eventuell andere Mainboardinkompatibilitäten entstehen, z.B. bei den Mosfetkühlern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Kühlerverschraubung von hinten hat Vor- und Nachteile. Ein Vorteil kann sein, dass man die Lüfter schon vorher montieren kann, bzw. einfach montiert lassen kann, wenn man den Kühler einbaut. (Das geht beim NH-D14 nicht, da man die Schrauben, um den Kühler auf den Heatspreader zu drücken, von oben durch die beiden Kühltürme anziehen muss.) 
Sollte man jedoch beim DRP2 aus irgend einem Grund (nachträglich) den zentralen Lüfter ausbauen wollen, sei es beispielsweise, um ihn, bzw. den Kühler zu reinigen, stellt man spätestens dann fest, dass das gar nicht so ohne Weiteres geht! Egal, wie der Kühler montiert ist, im engen Gehäuse, bzw. mit den umliegenden Komponenten, wie der Grafikkarte oder dem RAM, dürfte es unmöglich sein, diesen aus dem Kühler heraus zu manövrieren. Denn nach oben hin verhindert ja der Deckel eine Entnahme. (Einmal abgesehen davon, dass man ohnehin seine Schwierigkeiten haben dürfte, die Lüfterklammern im verbauten Zustand zu lösen.) Man muss also entweder den Deckel durch Lösen von vier Schrauben demontieren oder gleich den ganzen Kühlkörper.

Apropos, Lüfterklammern:
Durch die spezielle Bauform der Silent Wings passen auch nur diese in Kombination mit den Lüfterklammern. Will man dennoch einen anderen Lüfter nutzen, muss man sich etwas einfallen lassen, z.B. Kabelbinder verwenden. (Bei Noctua sieht es hier allerdings auch nicht viel anders aus: Es passen nur Lüfter mit 120 mm Bohrungen (und da auch nicht alle!), "echte" 140er Lüfter mit entsprechenden Bohrungen können sind inkompatibel zu den Drahtbügeln.)

Montageanleitung-Link (Download als PDF)

zurück zum Anfang​
*Lüfter*

Mitgeliefert werden zwei PWM-Lüter, einer in der "Sondergröße" 135 mm (1500 upm) und einer in 120 mm (1700 upm). Die komplett schwarzen Kabel (auch in der Kabeldurchführung im Lüfter) lassen die Vermutung zu, dass es sich um Lüfter aus der neuen Silent Wings 2 Serie handelt.
Dem 120er Lüfter hängt ein 25 cm Kabel inkl. Y-Adapter an. So lässt sich der zweite PWM Lüfter dort einstecken und beide Lüfter können zusammen über einen PWM-Anschluss geregelt werden. Dem 135er Lüfter muss ein 20 cm Kabel reichen.
Weiteres Lüfterzubehör liegt nicht bei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Be Quiet! Lüfter sind ja eigentlich bekannt für ihre gute Skalierung innerhalb eines großen Drehzahlenbereichs. So verhält sich auch hier der 135er zumindest anständig. Er ist von 1500 bis auf ca. 630 upm regelbar, skaliert dabei gut und hat keinerlei Tachosignalausfälle. Regelt man ihn noch weiter runter, dreht er einfach mit seiner Minimaldrehzahl weiter, er ist also nicht ganz abschaltbar. Ich denke, dies darf schon (insbesondere unter den PWM-Lüftern) als großer regelbarer Bereich angesehen werden. Wenn ich mir auch für die "Silent-Freaks" unter uns einen noch etwas größeren Regelbereich (bis mind. 500 upm) gewünscht hätte!
Der 120 mm PWM-Lüfter scheint sich ähnlich zu verhalten, wenn ich ihn auch nicht auslesen kann!

Lüfterlautstärke:

Ausgerechnet in einer der Parade-Disziplinen von Be Quiet!, der hochwertigen leisen Lüfter, sehe ich in diesem Fall noch Verbesserungspotenzial. Glaubt man dem Tenor vieler Forenbeiträge, so gelten PWM-Lüfter ja als fortschrittlich, bzw. werden immer wieder als Pflichtbeilage zu CPU-Kühlern gefordert. Mir ist jedoch noch kein PWM-Lüfter untergekommen, der nicht lauter war, als sein spannungsgesteuertes Pendant - so auch in diesem Fall! Der 120er PWM-Lüfter agiert dabei noch unauffällig und geht ohne Weiteres als Silent-Lüfter durch. Er ist nur minimal lauter als sein analoger Bruder, was jedoch auf einige Zentimeter, bzw. aus dem geschlossenen Gehäuse heraus nicht mehr wahrnehmbar ist. Er läuft auch gewohnt laufruhig. 
Aber der 135er hat ein (aus einigen Zentimentern Entfernung) deutliches Motor-Klackern. Ansonsten höre ich keine Nebengeräusche, wie Schleifen o.ä., aber wenn man ihn in der Hand hält, spürt man auch einen leicht vibrierenden Lauf. Das kenne ich so von den größeren USC-Brüdern (noch aus der ersten Generation) nicht.
Auch bei einem zweiten Modell des 135er PWM-Lüfters, das mir vorliegt, bestätigte sich die gleiche Geräusch- und Laufcharakteristik.
Ich bin vom technischen Standpunkt her kein Fachmann auf dem Gebiet, aber mir scheint, als wäre diese gepulste Steuerung irgendwie nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss!
Aus dem geschlossenen Gehäuse heraus am Schreibtisch sitzend (Gehäuse steht neben dem Schreibtisch auf dem Boden) höre ich ein leichtes Brummen bei niedrigster Umdrehungszahl (630/X upm). Beuge ich mich leicht zur Seite, vernehme ich ab etwa 50 cm ein minimales Windgeräusch und das Motorklackern, welches aus dem geschlossenen Gehäuse allerdings eher wie ein Summen klingt.
Natürlich kann ich diese Geräusche nur wahrnehmen, weil alle anderen Komponenten noch leiser, bzw. am Schreibtisch sitzend gar nicht mehr hörbar sind.
Die Deckenlüfter sind für den "Hörtest" (wie auch für meinen eigentlichen täglichen Betrieb außerhalb des Kühlertests) auf 400 upm runtergeregelt und auch erst durch ein minimales Windgeräusch ab ca. 40-50 cm wahrnehmbar. Hinzu kommt, dass durch die Entlüftung durch die Decke Geräusche aus dem Gehäuseinneren leichter ans Ohr dringen.
Die Aussage muss also relativiert werden: Wahrscheinlich haben weit über 90% aller PC-User andere lautere Komponenten an Bord, wie z.B. aktive Grafikkarte, nicht entkoppelte HDD(s), Netzteil, Gehäuselüfter u.a., so dass die von mir genannten Geräusche nicht ansatzweise wahrgenommen werden können.

Ein weiterer kleiner Kritikpunkt sind die bereits erwähnten recht kurzen Kabel. Wenn man, so wie ich, ein wenig mit den Lüftern hantiert, weil man sie z.B. am geöffneten Gehäuse einmal probeweise anstecken will, kommt man mit einem 20 bzw. 25 cm langen Kabel natürlich nicht weit. An Ort und Stelle verbaut, sollte es allerdings zu jedem (CPU-)PWM-Anschluss auf egal welchem Board reichen. Im Gegenteil, hier ist man vielleicht sogar froh, dass man nicht so viel Kabelsalat hat. Sollte man den/die Lüfter an einer Lüftersteuerung betreiben wollen, käme man aber wahrscheinlich um eine Verlängerung nicht umhin. Man hätte hier (in dieser Preisklasse) wenigstens ein ca. 25 cm Verlängerungskabel dazu packen können.

Nächster Kritkpunkt: 
(Fehlendes Tachosignal beim 120 mm Lüfter.)



Spoiler



Der 120 mm Lüfter überträgt kein Tachosignal. Bei genauer Betrachtung bestätigt dies auch das Kabel - es laufen nur drei Einzelkabel über die Kabelführung, bevor sie dann unter dem Sleeve gebündelt werden.
Der Y-Adapter wiederum besteht aus vier Kabeln, ebenso wie die Kabeldurchführung auf dem 135er Lüfter. Folglich wird von diesem Lüfter auch die Geschwindigkeit übertragen und auch über den Y-Adapter weitergeleitet. 
Offenbar hat man sich hier voll auf den Einsatz mit dem integrierten Y-Adapter fixiert. Denn in diesem Fall kann eh nur ein Tachosignal ans Mainboard übertragen werden. Man hätte jedoch auch einfach das Tachosignalkabel im Y-Adapter weglassen können und statt dessen beide Lüfter mit Signalkabel ausstatten. Ideal wäre ein separater Y-Adapter, der einen Anschluss mit und einen ohne Tachosignalkabel hat. Dann könnte man sogar selbst entscheiden, welche der beiden Lüftergeschwindigkeiten man auslesen will. Und sollte man ein Mainboard haben mit zwei PWM-Anschlüssen (was ja bei neueren Boards durchaus vorkommt) oder sich entscheiden, einen Lüfter über einen herkömmlichen 3-Pin-Anschluss zu steuern, könnte man beide Lüftergeschwindigkeiten auslesen.
Das waren jetzt viele Worte um eine Kleinigkeit! Denn es gibt sicher Schlimmeres, als ein nicht auslesbarer Lüfter, wenn man ihn - wie wahrscheinlich die meisten - eh über den Adapter an nur einem PWM-Anschluss betreibt. Ich wollte es halt nur aufzeigen - jeder möge das selbst gewichten.


Noch ein Wort zur schon angesprochenen Lüfteraufhängung am Kühler:

Normalerweise ist die ausgeklügelte entkoppelte Montage ein Teil des Gesamtkonzepts bei den Silent Wings Lüftern. Dieser Teil fällt hier weitgehend weg. Denn die Lüfterstege aus Silikon kommen nicht zum Einsatz. Übrig bleibt nur der dünne Gummiring am inneren Gehäuserahmen. Dieser dürfte allerdings, durch den hohen Anpressdruck auf dem Kühler, weitgehend seine enkoppelnde Wirkung verlieren. (Eimal abgesehen davon, dass durch die Metallbügel sowieso auch schon Körperschall zum Kühler hin übertragen wird.) So können sich Vibrationen/Körperschall auf den Kühler respektive das Gehäuse übertragen, welches wiederum letztendlich wie ein Resonanzkörper wirkt. Genauso ist es leider auch (Stichwort: oben beschriebenes Brummen)! 
(Noctua bietet hier ein wenig mehr. Das Konzept der Drahtbügelbefestigung ist zwar weitgehend das gleiche, aber zwischen Kühler und Lüfter kommen vier dicke Silikonstreifen zum Einsatz. So hört man auch vom NH-D14 bei gleicher Umdrehungszahl (630/x upm) nichts, außer einem leichten Windgeräusch auf ca. 50 cm Entfernung.)
Dass es noch anders geht, zeigt schon seit Jahren z.B. der Hersteller Xigmatek mit einer komplett entkoppelten Lüftermontage.

zurück zum Anfang​
*Testumgebung*

Bitte beachtet: Die mit meinem Testsystem ermittelten Werte sind in gewisser Weise "eizigartig" und mit anderen Systemen (zumindest nicht exakt) reproduzierbar. Eine andere Testumgebung wird auch andere Ergebnisse liefern, mitunter auch andere Tendenzen der Kühler zueinander.

Die Testplattform in der Übersicht:


CPU: Intel Q8400, TDP 95 W (3520 Mhz @ 1,216 V, real unter Last (nominell lt. BIOS 1,2875 V))
Mainboard: Asus P5K-E WiFi/Ap
Netzteil: Be Quiet! Straight Power 400 W (E5) @ Noiseblocker XL1
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD3450, 512 MB DDR2, passiv
HDD 1 (System): Western Digital WD6400AAKS @ Grow Up Japan Smart Drive Classic
HDD 2: Western Digital WD5000AADS
DVD: LG GH20NS10
CPU-Kühler Montage: 90° gedreht, Richtung Decke blasend
Gehäuselüfter: 2x Silent Wings 140 mm, Decke ausblasend
Betriebssystem: Windows Vista Home Premium 64 Bit
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R2 (modifiziert: Rückseite abgedichtet & schallgedämmt, Entlüftung durch die Decke, linke Seitenwand "modifiziert" (s. Foto, nächster Spoiler, um die Kühlerkompatibilität zu erhöhen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Genaueres zur Testplattform:



Spoiler



CPU

Nun gehört ein Intel Core2Quad Q8400 nicht wirklich zur aktuellen CPU-Generation. Andererseits hätte ich theoretisch auch eine Heizplatte mit den Maßen 37,5 x 37,5 mm und entsprechender Wärmeverlustleistung verwenden können. Der Q8400 produziert mit einer TDP von 95 Watt die gleiche Abwärme in der CPU-Mittelklasse und hat die gleichen Abmessungen, wie seine Nachfolger bis hin zu Sandy Bridge (z.B. die aktuell wohl beliebteste Mainstream CPU Intel Core i5 2500k) auch. 
Die CPU wird nominell mit ihrer VID von 1,2875 V betrieben (mehr als die VID, die ja ohnehin schon recht hoch ist, wollte ich meiner CPU nicht zumuten!). Das wäre zwar nicht nötig, denn ich könnte sie auch stabil mit nominell 1,2375 V (real 1,176 V) @ 3520 MHz betreiben, aber ich will ja ordentlich einheizen! 
Real liegt also während des Tests eine Spannung unter Last (dank Vdrop/Vdroop) von 1,216 V an.

Gehäuse

Das Gehäuse ist komplett auf Silence ausgelegt. Daher wurde an vielen Stellen, u.a. die komplette Rückwand, zusätzlich gedämmt. Das Be-/Entlüftungskonzept ist minimalistisch: Es gibt nur zwei ausblasende 140 mm Silent Wings Lüfter. Es hat sich gezeigt, dass dies in Kombination eines um 90° Richtung Decke gedrehten Kühlers eine effektive Kühlleistung ermöglicht. Durch die Abdichtung im Heck wird die Luft gezwungen von vorne und durch die Bodenöffnung nachzuströmen. Auf die Art bleiben auch meine beiden HDDs angenehm kühl ohne Lüfter in der Front. Das Netzteil befindet sich am Boden und entlüftet sich nur selbst.

Um eine größere Kühlerkompatibilität bei gleichzeitig besserer Dämmung zu erhalten, habe ich die linke Seitenwand wie folgt modifiziert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Zunächst habe ich die serienmäßige Dämmmatte (bitumeartiges Material) komplett entfernt. Dann habe ich eine Zwei-Komponenten-Dämmmatte ("Antidröhnschicht" & Schaumstoff) aufgeklebt, dabei aber die Region um den Kühler großzügig ausgespart. Links mittig habe ich eine dünnere Schaumstoffplatte gewählt, um geg. Platz für noch eine weitere HDD zu haben. Die Abdeckplatte in der Seitenwand (Lüftermontagemöglichkeit) habe ich nach außen geschraubt.
So habe ich durch den zusätzlichen Schaumstoff eine bessere Dämmung und gleichzeitig die evtl. entscheidenden Millimeter für die Kühlerkompatibilität gewonnen.


Wärmeleitpaste

Für den kompletten Test wird die Artic Cooling MX-3 verwendet.

Referenzlüfter

Es kommen die folgenden zwei 140 mm Lüfter für die Referenzbelüftung zum Einsatz:

Noctua NF-P14 FLX, 1200 upm
Scythe Kaze Maru, 1200 upm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Für die Einzelreferenzbelüftung wird der Noctua verwendet.
Für die Doppelreferenzbelüftung wird der Noctua innen (Mitte) und der Scythe außen verwendet.

Eigentlich wollte ich mit zwei Noctua NF-P14 testen, aber aufgrund einer Lieferverzögerung habe ich den zweiten NF-P14 noch nicht erhalten, doch ich wollte mit dem Test nicht länger warten. Sollte der zweite NF-P14 Testlüfter aber noch (demnächst) eintreffen, werde ich mir vielleicht noch mal die Mühe machen und die zwei Referenz-Konstellationen nachtesten.
Der NF-P14 eignet sich besonders gut als Kühlerlüfter, da er einen hohen statischen Druck aufbaut (1,29 mm H2O) und somit effektiv Luft gegen, bzw. durch Widerstände wie Kühlerlamellen bläst. Dazu hat er noch einen auf wenige Zentimeter schon nicht mehr hörbaren Motor und auch sonst, außer dem Windgeräusch, keinerlei Nebengeräusche.

Näheres zu den Referenzlüftern:



Spoiler



Der Scythe Kaze Maru skaliert nicht genauso wie der Noctua NF-P14, aber das macht nichts, da ich sie beide über Speedfan immer mit der exakt selben Voltzahl ansteuere. D.h., ob nun auf dem einen Kühler oder auf dem anderen positioniert, die beiden Lüfter laufen jeweils immer mit exakt der gleichen Drehzahl. Und daher sind die Ergebnisse auch genauso vergleichbar, als hätte ich zweimal den gleichen Lüfter bei der Doppelbelüftung genommen.
Da der Kaze Maru vor allem im unteren Drehzahlenbereich etwas schneller läuft, nenne ich das geheimnisvoll z.B. "500/X", wobei das "X" die der Einfachheit halber nicht näher benannte Umdrehungszahl des Kaze Maru ist, die aber, da beide mit Speedfan mit der selben Voltzahl angesteuert werden im Verhältnis immer gleich bleibt.


Software

Prime95
Speedfan
CoreTemp

Genaueres zur Software:



Spoiler



Prime95 (Windows64,v25.11,build 2)
Zur Auslastung des Systems, bzw. vor allem der CPU nehme ich Prime95 in der Einstellung Custom (Small FFTs, Min FF size 12 - Max FFT size 12, Time to run each FFT size (in minutes) 1000). Hinter "In-place large FFTs" weist das Tool zwar in Klammern etwas missverständlich "maximum heat" aus, dies bezieht sich aber vor allem auf die sonstigen Boardspannungen, wie z.B. Northbridge. Die bessere CPU-Auslastung erhalte zumindest ich bei meiner CPU mit Small FFTs, das hängt wohl auch mit der Größe des Caches zusammen. Um auch sonst evtl. geringfügige Temperaturschwankungen möglichst auszuschließen, die bei der Berechnung der unterschiedlich langen FFTs entstehen könnten oder beim Sprung von einer Größe zur nächsten, lasse ich vorsorglich nur 12 k FFTs endlos (1000 min.) berechnen.

Speedfan (4.38)
Speedfan liefert mir eine Übersicht über die Systemtemperaturen und die Lüftergeschwindigkeiten. Die Lüfter werden auch darüber gesteuert. Ich kann bei meinem Mainboard PWM und Volt separat regeln, allerdings nur alle Volt-Anschlüsse gleichzeitig. Daher kann je nach zu testender Hardware im Einzelfall noch ein Drehpoti zwischen geschaltet werden, um alle Lüfter auf die gewünschten Geschhwindigkeiten bringen zu können.
Darüber hinaus nutze ich die Möglichkeit der grafischen Aufbereitung der Kerntemperaturen unter dem Register "Graphen" in Speedfan. Dort kann ich mir sehr übersichtlich die Temperaturentwicklung der jeweils letzten 15 Minuten in einem Grafen darstellen lassen. Beim Belastungstest mit Prime95 wird der Graf allmählich immer gleichmäßiger und nähert sich einer Linie an. (In den seltensten Fällen erhält man wirklich eine glatte Linie; meistens erhält man statt dessen einen "zitternden" Grafen, der relativ gleichmäßig zwischen zwei Temperaturen hin und her springt.) Verändert sich die Tendenz dieses Grafen über 15 Minuten nicht mehr, fange ich an, mit CoreTemp die Temperaturen mit zu loggen. Das kann schon mal bis zu einer Stunde dauern, bis die Temperaturen sich eingependelt haben und ich mit der eigentlichen Aufzeichnung beginnen kann.

CoreTemp (1.0 RC3)
Mit CoreTemp lese ich die Temperaturen aus. Dazu nutze ich die Log-Funktion. Ich aktiviere sie im geeigneten Zeitpunkt (s. Speedfan) für 10 Minuten, dabei logge ich alle 30 Sekunden. CoreTemp speichert die Daten in einer CSV-Datei, die ich dann auswerte. Sämtliche ermittelten Temperaturen (also 20 pro Kern) werden aufsummiert und durch die Anzahl geteilt. Daraus ergibt sich ein Durchschnittswert pro Kern. Diese vier Werte werden wiederum aufsummiert und durch die Anzahl geteilt. So erhalte ich einen Wert, eine Temperaturangabe in Celsius. 

Raumthermometer (TFA 305011 Digitales Thermo-Hygrometer)
Ein Thermometer steht in der Nähe des PC (ca. 1 m Abstand, so, dass nicht der PC selbst am Ende durch seine erhöhte Temperatur den Wert verfälscht) und bildet die Umgebungstemperatur ab in der der Test stattfindet. Natürlich wird der Test nur bei möglichst konstanter Raumtemperatur gestartet, sprich, es wird nicht spontan zwischendurch gelüftet oder es scheint nicht plötzlich die Sonne herein. Von dem mit CoreTemp erhaltenen/errechneten Durchschnittswert wird wiederum die Raumtemperatur abgezogen und ich erhalte einen Temperaturwert, ausgegeben in Kelvin.


Testszenarien

Die Idee:
Der/die CPU-Lüfter führen die erwärmte Luft vom CPU-Kühler ab. Je schneller die Lüfter drehen, desto mehr Luft kann theoretisch abgeführt werden. In der Praxis, also beim Anwender, findet das Ganze im geschlossenen Gehäuse statt. Es muss daher immer dafür gesorgt werden, dass die vom Kühler produzierte Wärme auch aus dem Gehäuse entweichen kann, bzw. abgeführt wird. Andernfalls könnte sich die Wärme stauen und der Kühler evtl. nicht sein volles Potenzial zeigen. Meine Gehäuselüfter sind etwas langsamer, als der/die CPU-Lüfter, aber sie werden mit Speedfan immer prozentual entsprechend angepasst. 

Die real anliegende Spannung beträgt 1,216 V.

Serienbelüftung*


12 V / Gehäusebelüftung 1000 upm
1200/X** upm / Gehäusebelüftung 1000 upm
800/X** upm / Gehäusebelüftung 650 upm
500/X** upm / Gehäusebelüftung 400 upm
*So, wie der Kühler geliefert wird, z.B. beim DRP2 also mit den mitgelieferten zwei Lüftern.
**Da sich der 120er Silent Wings nicht auslesen lässt und in der Serienbelüftung ohnehin der Betrieb über den Adapter vorgesehen ist und von den allermeisten wohl auch so betrieben werden wird, habe ich mich dazu entschieden, jeweils nur die Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit des größeren Lüfters zu berücksichtigen. Auf die gleiche Art verfahre ich dann beim Noctua NH-D14, bei dem ich dann auch die Lüfter per Y-Adapter verbinde und nur den 140er auslese. Da beide Kühler jeweils einen etwas schneller drehenden kleineren 120er Lüfter dabei haben, wird sich das nicht viel nehmen (und wenn, dann ist es eben so, bei Serienbelüftung! Für bessere Vergleichbarkeit gibt es ja noch den Test mit Referenzbelüftung.). Nennen tue ich das Ganze dann (wie auch schon beim Kaze Maru Referenzlüfter) geheimnisvoll z.B. "1000/X"! Das "X" nur zur Erinnerung, dass es da noch einen zweiten Lüfter mit einer etwas höheren Drehzahl gibt.

Der Test mit Referenzbelüftung ist natürlich eher akademischer Natur, denn - wie schon erwähnt - ist im Falle des DRP2 ein Betrieb mit alternativen Lüftern nicht vorgesehen.

Ich teste hier nur mit 140 mm Referenzlüftern,

da der DRP2 nun keine reine 120 mm Lüfterbestückung mehr aufweist, sondern in seiner Weiterentwicklung auch zumindest einen 135 mm großen Lüfter erhalten hat.
um zu sehen, inwieweit der DRP2 davon profitieren kann.
um Kühler, die durch ihre Bauweise nativ eigentlich für 140er Lüfter ausgelegt sind, wie den NH-D14 (140 mm Breite), nicht allzusehr zu benachteiligen.
Referenz-Doppelbelüftung


1200/X upm / Gehäusebelüftung 1000 upm
800/X upm / Gehäusebelüftung 650 upm
500/X upm / Gehäusebelüfung  400 upm
Referenz-Einzelbelüftung


1200 upm / Gehäusebelüftung 1000 upm
800 upm / Gehäusebelüftung 650 upm
500 upm / Gehäusebelüfung 400 upm

zurück zum Anfang​
*Testergebnisse - Temperaturen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zurück zum Anfang​
*Fazit*

Leistung:

Der deutliche Leistungssieger und das über alle Lüftergeschwindigkeiten sowohl mit Serien- als auch Referenzbelüftung heißt Dark Rock Pro 2. 
Eine beeindruckende Leistung, gehöhrt schließlich der Noctua laut vieler Kühlertests immer noch zur absoluten Top-Riege.
Am deutlichsten spielt der DRP2 dabei seine Führungsposition bei der Einzel-Referenzbelüftung aus. Und hier wiederum macht er überraschend sogar bei niedrigster Geschwindigkeit (500 upm) die meisten Punkte gut und kann sich um knappe zwei Grad abheben. Das hätte man bei den im Vergleich zum Noctua enger gewählten Lamellenabständen nicht unbedingt erwartet. 
Beinahe erwarten konnte man jedoch, dass er sich unter 12 Volt Serienbelüftung an die Spitze setzt. Dies ist in Anbetracht von 1500/1700 upm aber auch harte Lüfterarbeit. Bei gleichen Drehzahlen liegt er zwar auch vorne, kann sich aber nicht so deutlich wie unter Referenzbelüftung behaupten. Hier punkten die offensichtlich durchzugsstärkeren Lüfter des Noctua.
Beachtlich ist auch, dass mit 140er Referenz-Doppelbelüftung bei 1200 upm (und auch geringerer Geräuschentwicklung) eine geringfügig bessere Temperatur erreicht wurde, als mit Serienbelüftung bei 1500/1700 upm.
Um so mehr ist es schade, dass man die Serienbelüftung nicht ohne Weiteres austauschen kann.

Preis-Leistung/Ausstattung:

Hier gibt's ein klares "kommt drauf an" ... Preislich sind beide im Moment cirka gleich auf. Bei Noctua bekommt man das reichhaltigere Zubehörpaket (größere WLP-Spritze, diverse Lüfteradapter, Schraubendreher u.a.) und die in meinen Augen gelungenere Lüfterkombination, was Effektivität, Geräuschemission und Aufhängung/Montage betrifft. Auch die Stabilität des NH-D14 ist höher durch die häufigen Lamellenverhakungen. In meinen Augen nicht zu verachten ist u.U. ein kleiner Montagevorteil des Noctua durch seine asymmetrische Bauweise. Wem es auf die pure Performance ankommt, ist mit dem Be Quiet! besser bedient.

"Silence-Faktor":

Was die Geräuschentwicklung angeht, schneidet der NH-D14 subjektiv empfunden durchweg etwas besser ab (Auch, wenn der 120er Lüfter tendenziell ein leichtes Motorgeräusch hat, hört man dies nicht mehr aus dem geschlossenen Gehäuse heraus.). Zudem ist die Lüfterentkopplung effektiver.
Nun können zwei Lüfter dieser Größe, die auf 1500 und 1700 upm drehen, nicht geräuschlos sein. Für mich persönlich will das nicht so recht mit den Namen Be Quiet! und Silent Wings in Einklang stehen. Ich hätte mir da eher einen Kühler vorgestellt, der durch seine Bauweise (z.B. größere Lamellenabstände) auf langsam drehende Lüfter ausgelegt ist und dann mit einem oder zwei herkömmlichen 140er Silent Wings (max. 1000 upm) bestückt wird. So hätte man vielleicht im oberen Drehzahlenbereich, bzw. unter 12 Volt, das eine oder andere Grad verschenkt, dafür aber im unteren Drehzahlenbereich gepunktet und man wäre der Namensgebung (insofern man diese als Intention verstehen kann) treuer geblieben. Auch erscheint mir die Geräuschcharakteristik des NH-D14 durchweg angenehmer. Von ihm ist auch unter höheren Umdrehungszahlen eigentlich nur das Windgeräusch zu hören, während beim DRP2 bei schnellerer Umdrehungszahl auch zunehmend ein Motorsummen hörbar wird. Unter geringen Drehzahlen ist dann immer noch dieses "Grundsummen" und ein leichtes Brummen des 135ers wahrnehmbar (aber nur, wenn man einen ansonsten auf ca. 50 cm Entfernung so gut wie lautlosen PC hat!).

Vor-/Nachteile des DRP2 zusammengefasst:

Negativ:

Verarbeitung (Materialsteifheit, Verhakung Lamellen) ist nicht ganz auf Oberklasseniveau.
Lüfterbefestigungsbügel (135 mm Lüfter) sind sehr fest, schwer zu montieren/demontieren.
Kurze Lüfterkabel, kein Zubehör (Kabelverlängerung).
120 mm Lüfter überträgt kein Tachosignal.
Aufgrund spezieller Montage, keine alternative Lüfterbestückung vorgesehen (nur mit Bastelei!).
135 mm Lüfter summt/brummt leicht.
Sehr laut unter 12 Volt, da schnelldrehende Lüfter (1500/1700 upm).
Neutral:

Montage etwas ungewöhnlich, aber dafür fest.
Trotz der umfangreich anmutenden Lüfterkritik: Immerhin bieten sie die oft geforderte PWM Funktionalität (das dürfte von vielen positiv aufgenommen werden). Dabei können sie sicher auch mit den meisten oder allen am Markt befindlichen Konkurrenten mithalten, der 120er sowieso.
Positiv:

Optisch ein Hingucker!
Komplett vernickelt.
Sehr leistungsstark!

zurück zum Anfang​ 
*Schlussbemerkungen*

Natürlich freue ich mich über Feedback! 

Im Eifer des Gefechts hat sich bestimmt der eine oder andere Fehler eingeschlichen ... wenn jemand also Rechtschreibfehler o.ä. findet, kann er mir das gerne mitteilen, und zwar am besten kurz per PN! Ansonsten – wie schon anderswo gesehen – finden sich im thread nachher Hinweise auf Fehler, die aber schon behoben sind. Das hat für andere Leser dann überhaupt keinen Nutzwert, im Gegenteil, es verwirrt nur und fängt an zu nerven. Daher würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr mir auf die Art helft, den thread „sauber“ und übersichtlich zu halten.

Der Test fand nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen statt. Dennoch kann ich keine Garantie übernehmen für die Richtigkeit aller Angaben.

Ich wollte mir auch noch kleine Änderungen (z.B. falls ich noch mal mit anderer Referenz-Doppelbelüftung nachteste) oder Hinzufügungen (z.B. Fotos) vorbehalten.

zurück zum Anfang​


----------



## TheRealStone (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: [User-Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 vs. Noctua NH-D14 Doppelturmkühler Vergleich*

Wirklich sehr schöner Test vielen Dank!
Rein optisch find ich den BeQuiet ja viel schöner aber viel schenken sich die von der Kühlleistung her auch nicht...


----------



## Pauli (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: [User-Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 vs. Noctua NH-D14 Doppelturmkühler Vergleich*

Kurze Frage: Mir scheint der Dark Rock 2 baugleich mit dem Dark Rock 1 zu sein , unterscheiden diese sich nur durch den Lüfter? (Silent Wings 2 / Silent Wings)


----------



## Mr.joker (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: [User-Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 vs. Noctua NH-D14 Doppelturmkühler Vergleich*

Nein, ich bin nicht sicher, ob das Silent Wings 2 sind, das habe ich nur gemutmaßt, z.B. aufgrund der schwarzen Kabel in den Kabelführungen.

Ansonsten bestehen die Unterschiede, soweit mir bekannt:

135er Lüfter in der Mitte, statt 120er
Sockel LGA-2011 Unterstützung
Leicht verbessertes Montageset (kleine Gummiringe, die die Schrauben in Position halten sollen, wurden durch Plastik-Clips ersetzt, die man von der Seite etwas bequemer an die Schrauben knipsen kann und die vielleicht auch etwas stabiler halten).

Ansonsten hast du Recht, vom Kühler her sind die baugleich.


----------



## Pauli (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: [User-Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 vs. Noctua NH-D14 Doppelturmkühler Vergleich*

ok danke dir


----------



## Nyuki (1. September 2012)

*AW: [User-Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 vs. Noctua NH-D14 Doppelturmkühler Vergleich*

Falls jemand sich fragt ob der Kühler mit hohen Rams verbaut werden kann, die RipjawX passen wie gegossen. Der schlägt meinen Gensis allemal in sachen Leistung (habe ich eine Erfahrung mehr gemacht), ist aber einen tick lauter wegen den Lüftern die aber ab 30 cm unhörbar sind wie auch unter last unhörbar. Die Lüfter haben nicht gebrummt. Leider nicht meiner 



Viel Spass.


----------



## Da_Obst (1. September 2012)

*AW: [User-Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 vs. Noctua NH-D14 Doppelturmkühler Vergleich*

Auch von mir ein großes Dankeschön, 
das Review gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut. C:

Bei mir waren vor dem endgültigem Kauf zwei Kühler in der engeren Auswahl, zu einem der DRPC1 und der Prolimatech Genesis...
Letztendlich hat mich dann auch die Rohleistung und das Aussehen zu meiner Wahl bewegt, ich hätte die Entscheidung aber schon fast bereut. 

Als mir das Silverstone FT02 ins Auge fiel, welches ich unbedingt haben musste, hatte ich Bedenken das sich die nicht ausgehen würde, da der Kühler doch recht hoch ist, aber zum Glück geht sich das ganze, wenn auch recht knapp, Problemlos aus.
Man darf nur nicht Montagefaul sein und hohe Ramkühlkörper sein eigen nennen.

Also, alles in allem bin ich begeistert vom Dark Rock, aber auch der Noctua ist recht ordentlich, ein Kollege besitzt diesen und hat noch keine Klagelaute von sich gegeben, lediglich die Lüfter müssen noch getauscht werden...

Hier noch die Bilder vom Prä-/Post-FT02 Verbau:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M_DC (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: [User-Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 vs. Noctua NH-D14 Doppelturmkühler Vergleich*

Super Fazit, 
toll beschrieben und alles super erklärt!
Vielen Dank für den Vergleich.


----------



## FTS (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: [User-Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 vs. Noctua NH-D14 Doppelturmkühler Vergleich*

Hi Joker,

schöner Test soweit. Besonders dein Fazit gefällt mir. Wie du sagst, stimmt der Firmenname beim Dark Rock offensichtlich nicht mit der erzeugten Lautstärke über ein. Die Kühlleistung hingegen hat mich beeindruckt.

Eine kleine Anmerkung. Folgendes würde ich umformulieren, so dass wirklich klar ist, dass es sich um die Spannung der CPU handelt 



Mr.joker schrieb:


> Testszenaieren:
> 
> ...
> 
> Die real anliegende Spannung beträgt 1,216 V.



Danke für deine Mühe!


----------



## Ceralion (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: [User-Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 vs. Noctua NH-D14 Doppelturmkühler Vergleich*

Danke für den Test und das Fazit war echt super


----------



## ThePapabear (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: [User-Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 vs. Noctua NH-D14 Doppelturmkühler Vergleich*

Guter Test, bestärkt mich in meiner getroffenen Entscheidung, den Noctua genommen zu haben. Silent ist mir wichtiger, als 1 oder 2 Grad, noch dazu, wo ich eh nicht ins Extreme übertakten will.
Man sieht auch genug vom Noctua um die Unterschiede zwischen den 2 Kühlern zu erkennen. Schön und aufschlussreich gemacht!

lg
ThePapabear


----------



## mrairworthy (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [User-Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 vs. Noctua NH-D14 Doppelturmkühler Vergleich*

Danke für den Test! 
Auch ich kann bei meinem DRP2 ein "Lagergeräusch" am 135er feststellen.

Grüße.


----------



## M_DC (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: [User-Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 vs. Noctua NH-D14 Doppelturmkühler Vergleich*

Hab mir jetzt auch den DRP2 geholt.  Lagergeräusch höre ich keins. 
Lüfter ist Top allein wenn die Verpackung kommt. Sehr Edel.


----------



## mrairworthy (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: [User-Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 vs. Noctua NH-D14 Doppelturmkühler Vergleich*

Dann scheinst Du Glück zu haben. 
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## GokuMainhard (14. März 2013)

*AW: [User-Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 vs. Noctua NH-D14 Doppelturmkühler Vergleich*

also ich besitze den NH-D14 und muss sagen, dass er gerade aufgrund seines Alters als die Kühlerreferenz angesehen werden sollte. Schade, dass er er vielen aktuellen Kühlertests als Vergleich ausgelassen wird.

Gruß GM


----------



## esszett (19. März 2013)

*AW: [User-Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 vs. Noctua NH-D14 Doppelturmkühler Vergleich*

feiner test!
die erste version des dark rock pro konnte mich noch nicht wirklich ueberzeugen... aber in bezug auf die leistung scheint die zweite version nun ordentlich zugelegt zu haben...

das pwm-klackern kann/muss ich fuer die aktuell kaufbaren 140er von be quiet! bestaetigen...

2x shadow wings pwm (140mm) --> klackern beide...
daraufhin kaufte ich mir die gehobene variante, allerdings mit dem gleichen resultat:
2x silent wings 2 pwm (140mm) --> klackern beide...

irgendwie seltsam, denn bei den 120ern mit pwm klackert keiner so laut, dass ich ihn bei geschlossenem gehaeuse hoeren wuerde (weder silent wings 1 pwm, noch silent wings 2 pwm)... und auch von den ehemals usc-lueftern, den aktuellen silent wings 2 und shadow wings (jeweils ohne pwm) vernehme ich keine nebengeraeusche (naja, das rifle-lager ist nicht frei von nebengeraeuschen, aber bei geschlossenem gehaeuse hoere ich sie nicht mehr)... mein schluss ist daher wie der deine: pwm kann nicht der weisheit letzter schluss sein, zumal ich auch bei anderen herstellern noch keinen pwm-luefter gefunden habe, der wirklich gut waere...

gruSZ


----------



## Jesse21 (28. März 2013)

*AW: [User-Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 vs. Noctua NH-D14 Doppelturmkühler Vergleich*

Danke für den Test Joker  echt gut gemacht


----------



## d3j@ (30. März 2013)

*AW: [User-Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 vs. Noctua NH-D14 Doppelturmkühler Vergleich*

hab auch den drp2, klackern am 140er muss ich auch bestätigen...leider...
sonst klasse der kühler!
und schöner test


----------



## MRT1991 (7. April 2013)

*AW: [User-Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 vs. Noctua NH-D14 Doppelturmkühler Vergleich*

naja ich finde die drp 2 nicht soo dolle zumal schwarz was nix neues ist staub anzieht wie sonst was xD.ich habe die Noctua und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Zakuma (11. April 2013)

*AW: [User-Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 vs. Noctua NH-D14 Doppelturmkühler Vergleich*

Danke für das ausführliche Review! Sehr Informativ solltest öfters solche Artikel finde es besser als die von pcgh


----------



## Aldrearic (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: [User-Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 vs. Noctua NH-D14 Doppelturmkühler Vergleich*

Danke für den Test. Ausführlich geschrieben.
Weckt doch Interesse auch so einen zuzulegen. die Frage die sich bei mir stellt, wie macht sich das Gewicht bemerkbar? Ich habe n lüfter der ca. 700gr auf die Waage bringt. Nochmal 500gr mehr zieht das den nicht nach unten? Sorgt die Backplatte für ausreichenden halt und anpressdruck auf die CPU?


----------



## mrairworthy (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: [User-Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 vs. Noctua NH-D14 Doppelturmkühler Vergleich*

Also ich kann keine Probleme feststellen. Natürlich gibt das Board etwas nach, aber alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Aldrearic (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: [User-Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 vs. Noctua NH-D14 Doppelturmkühler Vergleich*

Kontaktfläche zur CPU scheint gross genug zu sein damit kein Rand der CPU übrig bleibt oderschaut der etwas heraus? Bei meinem derzeitigen Lüfter ist ein gewisser Rand auf allen 4 Seiten der kein Kontakt hat.


----------



## Mr.joker (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: [User-Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 vs. Noctua NH-D14 Doppelturmkühler Vergleich*

@all: Vielen Dank für das Lob! 

@ Aldrearic: Ich hab hier mal ein Foto, dass den Heatspreader-Abdruck auf dem Kühlerboden des DRP2 zeigt. Der Heatspreader meiner CPU ist 37,5 x 37,5 mm groß, und wie man sieht, steht der Kühlerboden definitiv um einiges über (deutlich mehr als beim NH-D14), was ich zumindest mal suboptimal finde (aber offenbar kühlt er ja trotzdem ganz gut! )!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldrearic (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: [User-Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 vs. Noctua NH-D14 Doppelturmkühler Vergleich*

Danke fürs Foto. Die Wärme hat sicherlich mehr Platz sich zu verteilen biss diese dann abgeleitet wird. Muss natürlich auch aufs Mainboard passen^^


----------



## Knappknacks (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: [User-Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 vs. Noctua NH-D14 Doppelturmkühler Vergleich*

Danke erstmal für der/die/das review. Ich denke mal das der Be Quiet vor allem eine gute alternative ist, wenn man ein Gehäuse mit Window hat.Noctua sind ja nicht ganz so schön.


----------



## -Downhill- (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: [User-Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 vs. Noctua NH-D14 Doppelturmkühler Vergleich*

Huh, in so ziehmlich jedem anderen Test liegt der Noctua ca 2-3°C vor dem BQ und hier ist es jetzt anders rum?


----------



## Gast20140707_1 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: [User-Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 vs. Noctua NH-D14 Doppelturmkühler Vergleich*

Habe beide hier und bei mir sieht das Ergebnis anderst aus.Da liegt temperaturtechnisch immer der Noctua vorne.


----------



## Mr.joker (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: [User-Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 vs. Noctua NH-D14 Doppelturmkühler Vergleich*

Hast du auch mit Referenzlüftern getestet?
Und auch mit einem Yorkfield-Quadcore?

Vielleicht lag's bei mir an dem nach oben ausgerichteten Kühler?! Jedes Setting ist halt anders ... vielleicht funktionieren die Pipes des Noctua (die nach unten ausgerichteten) dann nicht so gut ... aber nachdem ich den DRP2 dann wieder abmontiert und den NH-D14 wieder montiert hatte, hatte ich auch wieder die gleichen Temps. Es lag also nicht an einem Montagefehler oder so ...


----------



## bitbowl (7. November 2014)

*AW: [User-Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 vs. Noctua NH-D14 Doppelturmkühler Vergleich*

Gutes Review  Finde persönlich den Dark Rock 2 auch allein von der Optik her schöner


----------



## retroelch (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [User-Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 vs. Noctua NH-D14 Doppelturmkühler Vergleich*

Echt super Test.

Gefällt mir.


----------

